# Will Brooks Released From Bellator & Minakov Stripped



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Brooks UFC bound?



> Bellator lightweight champion Will Brooks (17-1 MMA, 9-1 BMMA) has been released from the California-based promotion and is now a free agent. Additionally, heavyweight champ Vitaly Minakov (17-0 MMA, 5-0 BMMA) has been stripped of his title due to inactivity but will remain under contract with the company.
> 
> Bellator President Scott Coker today confirmed the moves with MMAjunkie.
> 
> ...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Huge news. Brooks absolutely UFC bound. He's hated it at Bellator and it got worse with every Kimbo fight really.

Minakov is both surprising and not. I actually don't get why Bellator hasn't pushed Lashley. I know he spends more time pro wrestling than fighting but he IS 11-2, avenged one of his losses (technically) and even if he's not fighting great guys, that's still not an easy record to get (plus Lashley is winning with ease). They should either give him a real fight (I thought Lashley in RIZIN Vs Fedor sounded perfect) or just give him a title shot. TNA, even though they are no longer associated with Spike/Bellator (thank god, I've seen all the Rampage Vs Tito Vs King Mo I can handle in pro wrestling) would promote the shit out of that too.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Brooks had made it clear he wasn't going to resign, makes sense to cut him... don't want him beating one of your roster on the way out do you? It will be interesting to see him mix it up with UFC fighters.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Brooks is going to smash some UFC guys. He's the best wrestler in that division besides Khabib.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm surprised that the UFC hasn't signed him already and this comes as a shock to me. Then again contracts have probably been done differently since Coker took over and Brooks contract was probably under the old format. As for Minakov I think this is long overdue and I see Bobby Lashley fighting for the title.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I see pay being a big stumbling block. Brooks was on $36k/$36K in bellator but probably got a good chunk of change from sponsorship. 

As fans we want to see the Bellator champ fight the best in the UFC but I think he'll be asking for $100K base as a bare minimum and I can't see the UFC giving it to him without a fight.

Shame if it goes that way there are some great matchups for him in the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe he can use his record and what not as a negotiating point.


----------

